# Anyone fish the bay with a jon boat?



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

I am really interested in looking for / buying a jon boat or an aluminum semi V or something small / cheap this summer. Does anyone fish the 3mb or the bay / sound in something like this? Just wondering if it would be a bad idea, i figure on relativity calm days it would work wouldn't it? Just lookin for opinions thanks guys


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I see them out there all the time, I would want a vee hull, with a wide beam.*


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

We fish in my buddy Ken's jon boat all the time around 3mb. I believe it's 18'.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

my buddy and i fish 3mile all the time with my canoe when its not real rough. heck weve even fished when it was whitecapping, though that prolly wasnt the smartest idea.one day last summerwe limited slot reds and even threw back a few slots, caught a few flounder, a bunch of good size black snapper and some spanish all in about 2.5hrs or so...


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (3/18/2009)*my buddy and i fish 3mile all the time with my canoe when its not real rough. heck weve even fished when it was whitecapping, though that prolly wasnt the smartest idea.one day last summerwe limited slot reds and even threw back a few slots, caught a few flounder, a bunch of good size black snapper and some spanish all in about 2.5hrs or so...




Out of a canoe? Damn you guys get it done!


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

look for a used 13'9 boston whaler! I have a renovated 1961 hull with a 2001 Yahama 25hp. I have taken that thing miles off the beach, all over the pass. Good days and bad days. Its unstoppable and unsinkable! I have had over 2 inches of water in the boat and still planned off to drain it!! Dont get me wrong.. Thier not very comfortable and they slap in chop, but man.. I am telling you it gets thing done! 

I have a 22.5 key west now so my whaler only debut's on good days now.. But when i get change to get that Whaler to the pass. Nothing beats it!! I can get closer to everything with confidence. Its great for tight squeezes, hugging seawalls, or getting close to jetties!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *BananaTom (3/18/2009)**.... I would want a vee hull, with a wide beam.*


x2.Jon boats are great in the ICW or in the bay closer to shore. I personally would not want to be in the middle of the bay in a flat bottomed, narrow beam boat when the windpicksup.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I fish out of my friends 15ft Alumacraft all the time. I love it because it's so easy to trailer and operate. You can fish in inches of water and your only burning a few drops of gas. Any building of waves is the bad part.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I fish out of a 15 ft. It's fun, easy and economical. Yes you can run real shallow.

Bit sporty when the wind picks up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a 14 ft'r that I use to fish garcon all the time...check out my gallery fer past pics. I even went out past the Mass. in it before!!! Pick your days....:letsdrink


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

I fish out of a 16' Tracker jon boat, 25" deep hull, 25 merc. 4 stroke, fully equipped, live well, lights, gps, sonar, bildge pump, etc. I rigged it totally my self, I even added 1" of closed cell foam under the floor. I have been through or across the pass when it was nasty on occasion. I like fishing out of it more than bigger boats, it's fun when your closer to the water and more open. Economy is amazing in every way, 6 gallons will take me from Texar out through the pass, all over the bay and back with a couple gallons left. When it turns choppy it will be a slow ride back though. It runs about 29 mph on smooth water. If you have any other questions let me know.


----------

